# New Crossfit protein powder



## The Grim Repper (Jun 2, 2016)

New product specifically aimed at Crossfit athletes.  Looks promising.


----------



## Sully (Jun 2, 2016)

That's a joke, right?


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 2, 2016)

LMAO  Out da whey.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 2, 2016)

Actual hodgetwins supplement, I believe, as when fighting to get in the frame on their videos, 'fuck out da way!' is said almost constantly.  I just loathe crossfit, so I put my own spin on it.  Not an advert, just a joke.  This product is likely shit any"whey".


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lol,  I bet they love the Creampie flavor


----------

